# Helping getting into maxima.org



## stang233 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey also I have been trying to get onto to maxima.org however it says i do not have permission do post anythreads. I know i need to verify my account however there was no email sent out after I have registered. I tried with two different names. I am not sure what to do.. I tried contacting the editors of that site but they have not replied. Ne ideas. Thanks a ton


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

stang233 said:


> Hey also I have been trying to get onto to maxima.org however it says i do not have permission do post anythreads. I know i need to verify my account however there was no email sent out after I have registered. I tried with two different names. I am not sure what to do.. I tried contacting the editors of that site but they have not replied. Ne ideas. Thanks a ton


That's strange. Did you use a webmail address (IE: Hotmail, Yahoo) to sign up? If you did, you might want to check your junkmail and see if your spam filters filtered it out..Otherwise, not really sure what else you can do..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Try clearing out your cache and don't use old bookmarks to get to the org. I had this problem a while back when they did an upgrade. Just clear everything out and type in www.maxima.org.

It works just fine for me.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

stang233 said:


> Hey also I have been trying to get onto to maxima.org however it says i do not have permission do post anythreads. I know i need to verify my account however there was no email sent out after I have registered. I tried with two different names. I am not sure what to do.. I tried contacting the editors of that site but they have not replied. Ne ideas. Thanks a ton



What user name did you use, and I'll get a mod to resend your confirmation request.

-David-


----------



## stang233 (Jan 17, 2004)

*thanks guys my name is*

I used the name stang233... and the email is [email protected].... Yeah I am just not recieving an email to verify the account.. I use comcast internet so I do not have any filters that i know of... I mean i got the verification ones for this site. But if you could have them send me an an email that would be great


I also tried the name blkmaxatk.... at [email protected]... But i would rather use the other one. Thanks a ton Rich


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

stang233 said:


> I used the name stang233... and the email is [email protected].... Yeah I am just not recieving an email to verify the account.. I use comcast internet so I do not have any filters that i know of... I mean i got the verification ones for this site. But if you could have them send me an an email that would be great
> 
> 
> I also tried the name blkmaxatk.... at [email protected]... But i would rather use the other one. Thanks a ton Rich



actually I think comcast has some built in filters for forwards. I have the exact same problem, so I have to bump the email addresses around to make it come to the comcast account.


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah maxima.org has a major problem with sending out e-mails now. A LOT of people arent receiving any e-mails from them (me being one of them). there is something wrong with their database or something. so i'm guessing youre one of the people on that "list" to not recieve any e-mail.......which means you wont be getting a confirmation number. i'm sorry and i dont mean to sound all negative, but i dont know if there is any thing you could do about it. never the less, dont give up!


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

the org has crashed bigtime.


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

whoa dude.......youre totally right, it cant even find the web site. i guess everyone is gonna come here then


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

maxima.org

That works if you enter it into the address field.
The message says they are down for maintenance...shouldn't be too long.
:gulp:


----------



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

MrEous said:


> maxima.org
> 
> That works if you enter it into the address field.
> The message says they are down for maintenance...shouldn't be too long.
> :gulp:


I think 4 days for maintenance is a little too long, maybe the site got infected with virus...does anybody know?

Eric


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

last time it was "maintenance".. I heard rumor they were hacked, but can't varify that. (wouldn't surprise me though)..

this time, I'm not sure what's wrong.. it was working at midnight last night when I last checked and it's down today. bah.. we need a vacation from that place anyway


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It sucks I can't search for things that I know are on there since it's down.
(I have donated status so I can search freely on there)


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

i've had the same problem. i can't register for Maxima.org for some reason. If anyone can help me with this, my email is [email protected] and i tried using the user name VQMatt.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

email the admins... they can fix the problem


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

already tried that twice. no response.


----------

